# java moss



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

my java moss is either turning brown or it got bunch brown hair/moss like algae growing on them.

i have 60W of light right on top of it. other plants in the tank are doing great....

also have some in 10g with some light that comes with the tank (probable around 20W the most) and they are doing great.

whats wrong?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

jp80911 said:


> my java moss is either turning brown or it got bunch brown hair/moss like algae growing on them.
> 
> i have 60W of light right on top of it. other plants in the tank are doing great....
> 
> ...


I would first try gettting any debris or algae off of it to see if it is actually brown. What size tank do you have. I dont know how tall your tank is, but java moss is pretty low light and doesnt need 60W of light "right over it". I would break half off then move it into a lower light area.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

sean-820 said:


> my java moss is either turning brown or it got bunch brown hair/moss like algae growing on them.
> 
> i have 60W of light right on top of it. other plants in the tank are doing great....
> 
> ...


I would first try gettting any debris or algae off of it to see if it is actually brown. What size tank do you have. I dont know how tall your tank is, but java moss is pretty low light and doesnt need 60W of light "right over it". I would break half off then move it into a lower light area.
[/quote]

that must be why.
the tank is 21" tall but it's on top of a piece of drft wood so only few inches from the light. I'll break it off and move it to an other section


----------

